# my Argument with Wal-mart employee over Halloween



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

At walmart this morning, I was perusing the candy and seeing about the best bang for the buck. An employee asked if I needed any help and I said no but he continued to come towards me. He asked me (more like a statement), "Isnt it a bit early to be buying Halloween candy?"

1st Im thinking, its Oct 10th so no, duh!

But I simply made a face at him and then pointed at my shirt, which was a Halloween T-Shirt that said Haunted House with a house on it and said, "what do you think?"

He asked me about my haunt and I explained that I ran outta candy and its never to early to get on it. I actually already have some candy but buy smaller interesting variety's over the coming weeks.

Since he was being friendly and was still standing there, II asked if he was looking forward to the holiday. To which he replied with such vehemence and venom I was taken aback. 

"Oh No! I dont believe in that crap. It started from pagan worship and I dont believe in that. " Basically spitting this at me, making angry faces.

I said, "If you studied the history it has its roots in Christianity as well, did you know that? " And before I could continue he cuts me off and says he read all there was to read about it from Google and other sites informing him its of the devil and pagan this and pagan that. blah blah. 

I just made a screwed up face then put on my "confessors face", (if youve read the sword of truth series you will know what I mean, lol. )

I calmly stated this, "well, if you want me to give you some further reading on the subject I would be happy to provide that to you, give me your email and Ill send it."

But then he wanted my number instead to talk about it to which I declined. lol. 

So anyway, yeah, I need a one liner I can get out to people like this in the future to get them thinking, any ideas?


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

OH MYGOD. So an employee asks you if it is too early to buy a product that is clearly on their shelves for the holiday (mind you their freaking CHRISTMAS DECOR is also out ready to be purchased) and hangs around because they clearly wanted to have the discussion solely to give you their opinion on how you worship the devil. AWESOME. People are awesome.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

I am glad to hear you didn't give him your number...creepy.

When people act all Cpt Insaneo about Halloween, I'm like whatever dude. It is their choice to dislike Halloween, and I am not going to stand around and try to convince them otherwise.

It's pretty strange, tho, and I know you felt like defending the holiday. Hearing someone call halloween out as a day of devil worship, evil, Satan's Birthday, WHATEVER crazy stuff people believe, is just icky. I always wonder what else is wrong with them and feel sorry for them.

If you REALLY think that halloween is the night people who give out candy are really worshiping Satan, evil, etc, your world must be a very sad, very scary place. "Ooooh, look at all Satan's children, purchasing candy! Their evil master must be so excited that his minions are preparing for the night of evil by giving out candy. " 

OMG just so dumb.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Everything on the internet is true....duh

Seriously though....wow, I've got so many educated responses to that ******** I don't even know where to begin. Sorry for the language. Just infuriates me when people try to be know-it-all's and actually don't know Real facts...they go off what parents and friends tell them. Think those Intel is called "rumors"


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahh one of the types that piss me off! Either 
A. OVERLY religous and belive anything fun is "Evil" 
B. People who don't research anything before they speak.
C. People whom have NO respect for anything outside their little world. 

Personally, i do not like christmas. Am I going to shun people who love it? No. (Not unless you put your christmas stuff up in September). People can belive in what the want to as long as they dont shove it down my throat. *shrugs* 

I'll shut up now =)


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I know it's just one ignorant person, but IF it were me and IF this employee ever said anything about it to me again I would definetly make a stink about it to the store. It really is bordering on crazy to harass and insult a customer for shopping for an upcoming holiday. Not to mention he is probably doing it to everyone else in that section. Ridic!!!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess this is why some people keep Devils out of their haunts? I read this once, that it is "taboo" to have devil characters. I have a big one and never thought of it that way.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Rania said:


> I guess this is why some people keep Devils out of their haunts? I read this once, that it is "taboo" to have devil characters. I have a big one and never thought of it that way.


Really? The "Devil" is too taboo? I saw someone dressed up as Santa last year. I thought THAT was wrong. The Devil, i would find fun and playful.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I prolly would have played along with the "devil" thing sarcastically and told him I was sent from the depths of hell or something along those lines.
Then I surely would have told him to "F off".


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

You should make a 7 levels of hell display next year!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it sounds like he wanted to ask you out even though you may be the devil?? or is it just me? ....


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> At walmart this morning, I was perusing the candy and seeing about the best bang for the buck. An employee asked if I needed any help and I said no but he continued to come towards me. He asked me (more like a statement), "Isnt it a bit early to be buying Halloween candy?"
> 
> Since he was being friendly and was still standing there, II asked if he was looking forward to the holiday. To which he replied with such vehemence and venom I was taken aback.
> 
> ...


Well, for starters, about the "early" comment, my reply would have been "If it's too early, why do you have it on the shelves?"

Then, when he said "I don't believe in that crap", I would have replied (in my best demonic voice), "OH, YOU _WILL_ BELIEVE WHEN I TAKE YOUR SOUL!" .


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I still can't believe there are people saying its too early to think about halloween. I get that sometimes too. Its like the people at the office that complain that christmas music should only be played on christmas eve. What happened to celebrating a season. Its like those people that decorate october 31 and take the decorations down the same evening.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I would have said in a surprised voice "Wait, You can see me?"


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

IowaGuy said:


> Everything on the internet is true....duh
> 
> Seriously though....wow, I've got so many educated responses to that f*cktard I don't even know where to begin. Sorry for the language. Just infuriates me when people try to be know-it-all's and actually don't know Real facts...they go off what parents and friends tell them. Think those Intel is called "rumors"


Giving educated responses to those that don't want to get educated is an exercise in futility....this doesn't just go for Halloween, you can throw in Christmas, Religion, Politics, parenting, spouses, Yankee fans


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

He was hanging around the Halloween displays and ask a person wearing an obvious Halloween shirt.... Sounds like he was fishing for you to ask him his opinion, I'd have taken his name and talked to the Store manager. I don't begrudge any one their beliefs but when they start actively looking to tell me mine are wrong.. I get uncomfortable to be around.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I would have told him Obviously it is not too early to buy Halloween Candy since it is on your shelves for sale. At that point I would have ignored him as if he did not exist. However this is all 20/20 hindsight.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I think you should have talked to the manager. They wouldn't want anyone discouraging people from buying their products, which he was obviously doing by asking you about it being too early.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Have to say but it sounds alot like Jehovah witnesses I have known in the past. Had one older lady next-door when I was a kid growing up in CA, real nice Catholic who always gave out candy and such.
Then after her husband dies the Jehovahs get a hold of her and she turns into a fanatic.

At Halloween she would open the door and lecture us about the evils of the holiday and try to pass out the [email protected] Watchtower booklet. We would get a lecture at Christmas too.

I dont care what they do or dont believe in, I am for total freedom of thought (something we are rapidly loosing in this world) but folks need to MIND THEIR OWN BUSINESS


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow. Some people are just ridiculous. I definitely would have talked to their manager about what the employee said to me. I am sure they wouldnt have been happy to hear that that particular employee was probably costing them sales by harassing customers who are minding their own business with their religious beliefs. 
And yeah, I wouldnt have given my number either. They'd probably call harassing you some more about "repenting" and such, or give your number to Jehovah's Witness or something. I would also be afraid they'd somehow find where I live and vandalize my stuff. 
But just to make them mad at that particular moment, I would have been like "excuse me, but I need to get a goblet for the blood of the innocent I'll be sacrificing to His Majesty. Do you know where I could find one?" I am sure that'd make them back off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

A Walmart employee...chastising someone over Halloween being satanic worship??? Buying treats in the middle of October???

First, I doubt this will ever happen to me, glory to God on high if it does because it would be the greatest release...

I think I would fix upon him my best evil grin and tell him I agree...we have parties and fellowship and educational materials about Christianity...all to spread Gawaaad's word, in hopes of turning those fallen from his grace, the lavish decorations and such are a ploy to draw them in and just before midnight on devils night...we sacrifice a virgin! You should come!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

myerman82 said:


> I still can't believe there are people saying its too early to think about halloween. I get that sometimes too. Its like the people at the office that complain that christmas music should only be played on christmas eve. What happened to celebrating a season. Its like those people that decorate october 31 and take the decorations down the same evening.


So if it's too early for Halloween then it's DEFINTELY waaaay too early to think about Christmas then right? I'd bet that same Walmart has Christmas stuff out too.

Sounds like he was just fishing to start an argument, ask you "Well have you accepted Jesus Christ as your personal Lord & Saviour?" or just screwing with you.


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha.. holy crap I would have taken this guy for a ride! "Oh I know.. you do realize that the end of the world is Dec 21 and that is because my daddy.. the devil himself, is going to crush you retarded humans.." then after he tries to respond.. something like "Is this all you have? Really? Get your ass in the back and get me ALL the candy.. my minions have to spread the word and save as many children as we can.. make them see the real truth.." something along those lines.. to get the guy thinking you're really serious about it. Then.. I would tear open a bag, start munching on some candy and start yelling some sort of pagan rant and how God is the evil one.. hiss at the guy, maybe open your mouth like you're going to bite him.. stuff like that.

Then as I am being kicked out.. laugh my rastafarian ninis off!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i googled walmart and found that they are evil

therefor by working for walmart he is working for the devil ... prostituting himself ... so how many commandments is he breaking? ... do not pass go, do not collect $200 ... straight to hell

sigh, lol!

amk


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

The min he made a face at me I'd report him not only to the store manager but their regional. And I would have reported him for harrassment, rudeness and offensive behaviour. ie Keep your thoughts to yourself when in a store that is catering to the public. He's free to believe what he wants up until it infringes on others.

The reason I'd report him so high up is because that behaviour needs to stop, immediately.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

diggerc said:


> I would have said in a surprised voice "Wait, You can see me?"


bahahahaha


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

They do have an interesting lot working at Wal mart don't they? Nothing you could have said would likely have changed his mind about Halloween or educate him on what constitutes good customer service.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Everything on the internet is true....duh
> 
> Seriously though....wow, I've got so many educated responses to that ******** I don't even know where to begin. Sorry for the language. Just infuriates me when people try to be know-it-all's and actually don't know Real facts...they go off what parents and friends tell them. Think those Intel is called "rumors"


have you seen that all state app commercial with the blonde girl? "they're not allowed to put anything on the internet that isnt true" "where'd you hear that" "the internet"

this whole thread just reminds me of that. some people are too stupid to function. the employee probably needs a headset to remind him to breathe in and breathe out.


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

the american taliban usually works at places just like walmart,those zealots would love to restart the inquistion,witch burnings,torture,etc..good stuff in their opinion,worthy of us heathens


----------



## Frank n beans (Aug 16, 2011)

You should have touched him as the confessor would have then made him decorate your yard for you


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! This past weekend, I was looking at the Halloween section in Walmart, while looking at the cauldrons I noticed inside of EACH one was a business card protesting Halloween and how it was satanic. (insert eyeroll!) I just want to shake these people and say "It's pure FUN! Halloween is supposed to be FUN!!!"


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

There's the old proverb...."never wrestle with a pig, you get dirty and the pig likes it'. Just walk away.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hallow's Eve said:


> Wow! This past weekend, I was looking at the Halloween section in Walmart, while looking at the cauldrons I noticed inside of EACH one was a business card protesting Halloween and how it was satanic. (insert eyeroll!) I just want to shake these people and say "It's pure FUN! Halloween is supposed to be FUN!!!"


Hallow's Eve, welcome to the forum! Good to have you aboard 

Now Im askin this not to be nosey but simply curious, what region of the country do you reside?


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I would of told him that I couldn't wait for Halloween to get here so I could strip down naked,light my annual devil worship bonfire and sacrifice the goats I had and cap the night off smoking PCP and engaging in an orgy covered in the goat blood.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Grrr the nerve of some people! You are there to help customers, NOT to spew crap about your beliefs!!
Shake it off and walk away.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

you could have really thrown him for a loop and told him a lot of the christmas traditions that christians use for the holiday are derived from old pagan ones.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

When confronted with the "Halloween is a pagan holiday" nonsense, I simply inform the idiot in question that, yes it is and so is Christmas and so is Easter. Then I walk away because it is pointless to argue with an idiot.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

How about a zombie in a walmart vest!


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

ironmaiden said:


> Hallow's Eve, welcome to the forum! Good to have you aboard
> 
> Now Im askin this not to be nosey but simply curious, what region of the country do you reside?


Thanks! Been lurking for over a year! I'm in NC.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is ridiculous. I wouldn't waste time arguing with them, as most are so set in their ways/opinions (regardless of how wrong they may be); to drive them away, it is better just to make a crazy face and growl...


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hallow's Eve said:


> Thanks! Been lurking for over a year! I'm in NC.


Bible belt eh? One time while ToT in CA as a kid I did go to one house that handed out comics. When I got home I discovered it was an anti Catholic comic from that kook outfit Chick Publications.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> have you seen that all state app commercial with the blonde girl? "they're not allowed to put anything on the internet that isnt true" "where'd you hear that" "the internet"
> 
> this whole thread just reminds me of that. some people are too stupid to function. the employee probably needs a headset to remind him to breathe in and breathe out.


Ha! That's exactly what I was thinking of! Now I'm going to go on my date with the French model I found online.


----------



## rail tracer (Jul 19, 2012)

aero4ever said:


> Ha! That's exactly what I was thinking of! Now I'm going to go on my date with the French model I found online.


Uh,.. Bonjour?.. 

But seriously, I also would have said something along the lines of "Isn't it a bit EARLY for Christmas stuff? "


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

*Headdesk; there are still people who beleive in devil worshiping? The only people out there claiming to do so are some old goth dorks who hate Christianity and do it to get a rise our of rubes. Speaking of rubes I guess it is testimonial that WalMart is not the employer of the well educated segment of our work force (not to say everyone that works there is a moron; but more morons are to be found there than say a tech firm)

Halloween grew out of All Hallows Eve a feast day before All Saints Day a Catholic saints day.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Having lived in North Carolina before I moved to Florida, I can tell you that the "Bible Belt" is full of people who think Halloween is a night of evil and all that stuff. Actually, after I did my research on the holiday (because I was sick of listening to local preachers and all those people at my college talking about how bad it was), I used that knowledge as a measuring tool for the preachers in the area. If they said Halloween was evil or that Darwin said we came from monkeys, they weren't worth listening to. And I used the truth about the holiday to talk some sense into some of those nay sayers at school. 

The argument about the pagan holiday is easily extinguished. Just counter by asking them if they celebrate Christmas in December, hang garlands at Christmas, or put up Christmas trees. If they say yes to any of these, you've just nailed them for participating in other "pagan-inspired" holiday activities. 

Good work though kittyvibe. Stand up for Halloween. Trust me, if he didn't believe you to begin with, he'll at least think about it twice before he keeps ignorantly spreading that garbage.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

holy crap, I just got back to see the thread and Im laughing my butt off. You guys have me in stitches!

I didnt think to report the guy, a reason my bf says Im too easy a target for this kind of comments. People feel at ease to say whatever they want to me for some reason. I might have been a bit more clearheaded to talk to the guy if it wasnt 5am, lol. 

But my bf was along the same thinking as alot of you, said I should have been like in my best evil voice, " ahh ya caught me finding treats for my satanic ritual, bwahaha!" Of course I dont want to aggravate someone who was already pretty riled up. He might have followed me out to my car or something, you never know. 

Now Im thinking of calling up the store but cant recall his name exactly, the name was so small on the tag. I have an idea of what it might be though to give the names and description to the manager. 

Told my mom about it and she said she got the same treatment at another wal-mart this past weekend when buying pumpkins. Said was too early for pumpkins and they will spoil before the holiday arrives and is she sure she wants to buy them. Nonsense! Last years pumpkins lasted till Christmas for me. 

Some people go the extra mile to be a dumb jerk, like the business card thing mentioned earlier in the thread. crazy! 

And there was a ton of Christmas out, Id say it was the entire line or most of it. Thats a good line pumpking30, ask if they celebrate Christmas because thats typically seen as a "good" christian holiday and so that will put them in their place when I say their roots too. But like most morons, if they believe its true (satanic/evil = Halloween) it wont really matter what I say.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

ReaperRick said:


> There's the old proverb...."never wrestle with a pig, you get dirty and the pig likes it'. Just walk away.


Also known as: Do not engage the crazy. Now, when he first asked if it was too early (and was still acting normal), I might have pointed out the Christmas stuff, and mentioned that I enjoy Halloween. Once he got into the anti-Halloween stuff, he would have gotten a mild "Okay," while I went on about my business. If he pursued, then I'd make a note of his name, left the store, and reported him to the manager. It is not wise to chase away customers who want to spend money.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Hallow's Eve said:


> Wow! This past weekend, I was looking at the Halloween section in Walmart, while looking at the cauldrons I noticed inside of EACH one was a business card protesting Halloween and how it was satanic. (insert eyeroll!) I just want to shake these people and say "It's pure FUN! Halloween is supposed to be FUN!!!"


Was it a Jack Chick track? http://www.chick.com/catalog/tractbykeyword.asp?subject=Halloween

I'm a Christian and have been told that I must not be a reall Christian because I "celebrate" Halloween. I tel them I don't celebrate anything on Halloween. I just dress up and hand out candy to the kids. It's also a nice time to hang out with neighbors. When I point out pagan roots in both Christmas and Easter I get the "well G_d knows my heart when celebrating those holidays and why I'm doing it." I reply with "ditto" and quote Colossians 2:16


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

LadyRohan said:


> I'm a Christian and have been told that I must not be a real Christian because I "celebrate" Halloween.


For shame... I loathe that hypocritical, bend-it-to-suit-my-views mentality.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a very low tolerance level for idiots. I'm a nice guy, but I don't
do stupid well.

Knowing me...I would of been straight with him. "You're an idiot. Get away from me."

I do Halloween because I love it. I don't consider it a Devil thing. I see it as what it is to me.

This annual halloween haunt is the single biggest fundraiser our volunteer fire department
has. And it has awesome community support behind it. 

Those ugly, mean,, scary monsters in the haunt...we lay on our life on the line for the community.

Last time we closed "mid-haunt"...I remember it well. House fire. Done playing. We put on a 
different mask. Serious mask.

...and with a few phone calls from the remainig monsters, other volunteers came to stand in our
place that night.

These are my brothrers. I'm proud of them, and I love them.

Community Strong !


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> For shame... I loathe that hypocritical, bend-it-to-suit-my-views mentality.


ditto. absolutely despise these supposed "christians" that like to judge other people just for the holidays they participate in.... among other things... thought there was something in the bible about not judging others... because to a christian, isnt that gods job to do the judging? whatever. stupid ignorant assed people.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Spookwriter said:


> I have a very low tolerance level for idiots. I'm a nice guy, but I don't
> do stupid well.
> 
> Knowing me...I would of been straight with him. "You're an idiot. Get away from me."
> ...


Amen to that. And thank you for all you do.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Good grief, dude isn't much of a salesman, is he? 

And by the way, what is up with store workers asking "Isn't it a little early to be buying (insert item here)?" when THEIR store is carrying it? Were you supposed to look at it on the shelf and then walk by? Such a dumb question, IMO.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Spookwriter said:


> Knowing me...I would of been straight with him. "You're an idiot. Get away from me."


haha Had to laugh at this because I know that would have been my response. But I probably would have added a descriptive expletive or two.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

(sigh)

The mind gobbles.

(shakes head)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> And by the way, what is up with store workers asking "Isn't it a little early to be buying (insert item here)?" when THEIR store is carrying it? Were you supposed to look at it on the shelf and then walk by? Such a dumb question, IMO.


I'm sure that the store would love to know their employees are telling the customers it's "too early to buy for (insert holiday here)." 

It's a shame you didn't have a cart FULL of stuff. Then when he said it was "too early" you could've said "You know, you're right!! It's silly to give hundreds of dollars to Walmart right now when I could wait or just not buy it at all because you said so!! I'll just leave this cart full of a potential sale right here with you so you can put it all away since you apparently have nothing better to do than tell customers NOT to buy crap right now! THANKS!!" Then walk away with a contented smile on your face as you go find a manager & tell them the story of why they just lost a sale because of the SUPER helpful employee!!

Why can't we think of this stuff when it really happens?!?!

Feel free to use that one next time 'cause you know it's gonna happen again sometime somewhere.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

andjarnic said:


> Haha.. holy crap I would have taken this guy for a ride! "Oh I know.. you do realize that the end of the world is Dec 21 and that is because my daddy.. the devil himself, is going to crush you retarded humans.." then after he tries to respond.. something like "Is this all you have? Really? Get your ass in the back and get me ALL the candy.. my minions have to spread the word and save as many children as we can.. make them see the real truth.." something along those lines.. to get the guy thinking you're really serious about it. Then.. I would tear open a bag, start munching on some candy and start yelling some sort of pagan rant and how God is the evil one.. hiss at the guy, maybe open your mouth like you're going to bite him.. stuff like that.
> 
> Then as I am being kicked out.. laugh my rastafarian ninis off!!


Damn andjarnic......I don't ever want to piss YOU off!  (good advice though) I live in the "Buckle of the Bible belt" NC.

I am not surprised by this as I have encountered a bit of the same ignorance as well. When will these morons learn that the word "Pagan" is NOT interchangeable with the word "satanic"? I know Wiccans and modern day Druids who are far more devout and spiritual and non-judgmental in following their religion of nature than most Christians! 

People of education know that most Christian traditions and holidays were taken from PAGAN WAYS at the very start of the new Christian faith!

Gee....since Wall-mart now has Halloween and Christmas candy almost on the same shelf....perhaps we should just combine the two holidays and make everyone happy


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> Gee....since Wall-mart now has Halloween and Christmas candy almost on the same shelf....perhaps we should just combine the two holidays and make everyone happy


What could we call it? Hallowistmas? Christoween?


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

Doesn't believe in that crap???? but you are a christian right?? then I would have said....yeah you're right..it is satanic....I'm into it big time...I'll be sure to have our little group "pray" to the devil for you...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

tomanderson said:


> (sigh)
> 
> The mind gobbles.
> 
> (shakes head)


Got turkey on the brain?



Mad Mad Mark said:


> I know Wiccans and modern day Druids who are far more devout and spiritual and non-judgmental in following their religion of nature than most Christians!
> 
> People of education know that most Christian traditions and holidays were taken from PAGAN WAYS at the very start of the new Christian faith!
> 
> Gee....since Wall-mart now has Halloween and Christmas candy almost on the same shelf....perhaps we should just combine the two holidays and make everyone happy


Right, just like people who follow _no_ religion can also be more compassionate and less judgmental than many of these [email protected] hypocrites who profess to following a religious doctrine (I suppose that they do... when it benefits _them_).

Simply assume that most people have no education about anything regarding holidays' true origins and that they will concoct the most ignorant 'speeches' that you have ever heard, then you will not be disappointed...

*Holding a hatchet and grinning devilishly* "Scary Ax-mas!!"


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I want to point out that atheists are often no better than "believers"


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Dr. Phibes said:


> I would of told him that I couldn't wait for Halloween to get here so I could strip down naked,light my annual devil worship bonfire and sacrifice the goats I had and cap the night off smoking PCP and engaging in an orgy covered in the goat blood.


Now that's a party!


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> What could we call it? Hallowistmas? Christoween?


I personally like christoween


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

kittyvibe said:


> At walmart this morning, I was perusing the candy and seeing about the best bang for the buck. An employee asked if I needed any help and I said no but he continued to come towards me. He asked me (more like a statement), "Isnt it a bit early to be buying Halloween candy?"
> 
> 1st Im thinking, its Oct 10th so no, duh!
> 
> ...


Wow not the way to address customers that guy is utterly clueless. You buying candy and shopping in that store pay his wages.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, some people.

And he is an employee harassing you for your beliefs and pushing his upon you.
If it were me, I would have found the manager and told him/her that an employee was harassing me.

And I'm sure he would've been fired on the spot.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

diggerc said:


> Now that's a party!


You bet your ass it is! LOL


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Having lived in North Carolina before I moved to Florida, I can tell you that the "Bible Belt" is full of people who think Halloween is a night of evil and all that stuff. Actually, after I did my research on the holiday (because I was sick of listening to local preachers and all those people at my college talking about how bad it was), I used that knowledge as a measuring tool for the preachers in the area. If they said Halloween was evil or that Darwin said we came from monkeys, they weren't worth listening to. And I used the truth about the holiday to talk some sense into some of those nay sayers at school.
> 
> The argument about the pagan holiday is easily extinguished. Just counter by asking them if they celebrate Christmas in December, hang garlands at Christmas, or put up Christmas trees. If they say yes to any of these, you've just nailed them for participating in other "pagan-inspired" holiday activities.
> 
> Good work though kittyvibe. Stand up for Halloween. Trust me, if he didn't believe you to begin with, he'll at least think about it twice before he keeps ignorantly spreading that garbage.



YES! well said. My point exactly. Friends and relatives from New England think I am exaggerating about the fervor of religious fanatics in this state.

My first month in NC. a local comes up to me and asked if I have been "Saved" People where I come from don't ask such personal questions,so I did not quite know how to respond to this stranger. I said I was Catholic and I had been baptized. He told me "Oh no son, that counts for nothing you need to be saved....you better get right with the lord!" 

I realized then there is such a thing as a Christian extremest. And they can be just as scary as any mid eastern fanatic wack job.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Phibes said:


> I would of told him that I couldn't wait for Halloween to get here so I could strip down naked,light my annual devil worship bonfire and sacrifice the goats I had and cap the night off smoking PCP and engaging in an orgy covered in the goat blood.


Can I come too? I love an orgy with goats blood! Makes my whole holiday a bit brighter =) 
( I am so bad!!!)


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

One Liner?.....How about : "Well, your wrong!"....I would say that while laughing...Put your candy in your cart, look back at him, shake your head and laugh some more and be on your way....I wouldn't think twice about it and go on about my day.....I don't care to even try to convert anyones beliefs...That's what he believes well good for him....See how easy that was?.......ZR


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

1st I would like to thank all of you for all the GREAT responses. I never laughed so much in a long time. ty ty ty and ty
2nd In my opinion , I would have taken out my cell phone and taken his picture and name and said wait right here I`ll be back with the manager and then finished my shopping while he sweated it out . lol I might have told the manager so he didn`t hassle anyone else.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd like to know when all this evil talk started. I picked up a 100 year old halloween book today and there is not one word of satan/evil in it. In fact it tells how to have a great party (for THEIR era anyway) and how the night should be nothing but" laughter,fun and mystery". I would have thought the whole evil thing started back then but this book shows otherwise!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

HO-LY CRAP. I'd have reported his ass to a manager for harassment. Beyond the fact that he's a close-minded idiot, he had NO RIGHT to stand there and spew his religious views at you. If he wants to "spread the good word," he should have become a preacher instead of a Wal-Mart employee. That is not his job. His job is to be friendly and assist customers. End of freakin' list.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

TJN66 said:


> Can I come too? I love an orgy with goats blood! Makes my whole holiday a bit brighter =)
> ( I am so bad!!!)


I was under the impression this is how everyone threw a party once the candy was all handed out??? It's kind of like the werewolf orgy in Howling 4 but with less fur.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> One Liner?.....How about : "Well, your wrong!"....I would say that while laughing...Put your candy in your cart, look back at him, shake your head and laugh some more and be on your way....I wouldn't think twice about it and go on about my day.....I don't care to even try to convert anyones beliefs...That's what he believes well good for him....See how easy that was?.......ZR


I actually did say that ZR, but stood there like a goober because I still wanted to look at the candy. He did change the subject to phones when I declined to give him my number then it was just awkward at that point. 

I did call the manager and she was incredulous but thankful I called. Turns out he was a temp worker and not a normal employee.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Phibes said:


> I was under the impression this is how everyone threw a party once the candy was all handed out??? It's kind of like the werewolf orgy in Howling 4 but with less fur.


LOL!!!! I see I am not the only bad one here.


----------

